# Yi Cui strikes again



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

"'Holy Grail' Battery Scientist Explains Incredible Breakthrough"


Stanford University's Yi Cui makes progress towards pure Lithium anode. Still needs a few more iterations to exceed 1,000 life cycles.


----------

